# Taiwan bikes & bike shops



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

I will be in Taipei for work and wondered if you could recommend any bike shops to check out. Is there a Specialized Concept Store in Taipei?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=557989

Thanks.


----------



## dragonq (Nov 5, 2006)

rstlife.com, thy have many shop around, the main one in tp


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

dragonq said:


> rstlife.com, thy have many shop around, the main one in tp


I went to the RST store in the Neihu district of Taipei.


----------



## dave_128 (Mar 25, 2008)

hey guys! I'll be going to taiwan this end of October, where can i find bike shops in taipei that sells crank brothers joplin seat posts and also met parachute helmets.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

thatdrewguy said:


> I will be in Taipei for work and wondered if you could recommend any bike shops to check out. Is there a Specialized Concept Store in Taipei?
> Thanks.


There are many Giant-ish shops there but quite a few with bike pr0n. Check Jien Guo N and S road for a cluster of bike shops in Taipei.

There are a few in Linkou which is about 30 minutes for Taipei has one Specialised infested shop for name I've forgotten :madman: 
'Carob' on 02 2609 3968 have a few Corratec mtb's and road pr0n brought to you by Colnago, EMC and Cervelo :thumbsup:

If you travel south to Taidong then 'Bike' on 089 330575 have a some nice Ti mtb's frames and a few Ridley's. They had a Ridley Excalibur frame and Nomad plus a few Salsa mtb's and Chris King bicycle jewellery.

Go forth and spendeth thy hard earned $NT dollars.

El Crudderino


----------



## dave_128 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mr Crudley said:


> There are many Giant-ish shops there but quite a few with bike pr0n. Check Jien Guo N and S road for a cluster of bike shops in Taipei.
> 
> There are a few in Linkou which is about 30 minutes for Taipei has one Specialised infested shop for name I've forgotten :madman:
> 'Carob' on 02 2609 3968 have a few Corratec mtb's and road pr0n brought to you by Colnago, EMC and Cervelo :thumbsup:
> ...


Thanks for the reply! I went there last november, there are really alot of giant bike shops and also merida.. I'll try to visit the bike shops you mentioned next time I go to Taipei.. Thanks


----------

